# Siemens LOGO!8 FS4 und analoge Werte



## Andy65 (28 Oktober 2018)

ich erstelle ein Steuerungsprogramm, wo 2 Logos zusammen arbeiten. Es wird auch mit analogen Werten gearbeitet.  Aufgrund von Hardwarebeschränkungen (maximale Anzahl von remanenten Blöcke, oder Zähler, usw.) wollte ich einige Aufgaben in die Logo mit weniger Blöcken ausgliedern. Ergebnis in VM schreiben, mit analogen Ausgängen (NAQ) an die andere logo übergeben, dort mit NAI für die Anzeige im TDE wieder verfügbar machen.
Dabei gibt es das Problem, dass Werte, die über eine Analogverstärker laufen, auf 10.000 begrenzt werden. (Betriebsstunden)Zähler können werte von 999.999 annehmen. 
Hat jemand eine „Übertragung“ von analogen Werten >10.000 von einer auf die andere Logo schon einmal umgesetzt?
Die Funktion I/F (schreibt den Wert in den VM), bzw. F/I (liest den Wert aus dem VM) funktioniert innerhalb einer Logo, wurde der Wert aber mittels NAQ und NAI (in der Simulation) übertragen, sind die Ergebnisse einfach falsch.
Grüße und schon einmal Danke für die Beiträge.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Oktober 2018)

Andy65 schrieb:


> Die Funktion I/F (schreibt den Wert in den VM), bzw. F/I (liest den Wert aus dem VM) funktioniert innerhalb einer Logo, wurde der Wert aber mittels NAQ und NAI (in der Simulation) übertragen, sind die Ergebnisse einfach falsch.



Diese Funktionen sind nur in Verbindung MODBUS interessant.

Der Wert eines Vor-/Rückwärtszählers hat eine Breite von 4 Bytes, ist also DInt. Um diesen Wert an ein Partnergerät zu übertragen, kannst du die Funktion Parameter-VM-Zuordnung nutzen (Extras > Parameter-VM-Zuordnung). So bekommst du 32bit Wert in den VM-Speicher (DWord).
Allerdings gibt es in der Partner-LOGO! dann unsinnigerweise keine Möglichkeit, einen 32bit Wert wieder einzulesen, da analoge Netzwerkeingänge nur 16bit Werte (Word) erfassen.


----------

